# When you had your first ever rats as a newbie owner



## sully (May 3, 2008)

How did you get into rats and did it take long to learn? I am texting a woman who has 3 one year old very tame and friendly Dumbo females with Jenny cage near my town, wants £10 donation for charity. Im very tempted but also scared to start off with a new species. :S Also my hamsters are in quite big cages so is the jenny big enough, as for three sounds little?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

jenny cages can fit 5 girls. its just the access which is crap on a jenny but if they are friendly they may be ok with coming out the cage to you. rats are easy to look after when you know how.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've got my 4 boys in a Jenny just now. I find it fine once you add all the stuff. The access isn't great but that'sonly once a week for clean out as the rest of the time the boys come out on their own.
I've just got back to keeping rats after a break and am loving it. I've had hamsters and gerbils in the past but find rats much easier. So go for it.There are also some rat specific forums that are great for info and cage ideas when your new to it.
Feel free to pm if you I can help in any way.
Laura :thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't really use to like rats once....it was the tails! 

But when I moved away to college when I was 18, I went into the pet shop one day and there was a lone baby boy rat and I felt sorry for him so I bought him and a zoo zone cage and took him home! At this time I knew they should ideally live with other rats but I didn't know you could intro them to new rats. He free ranged in my bedroom most of the time and rode around in my hood or my hoody pocket! 


Since then I have had pairs or groups mostly rescues/from people who didn't want them anymore. And now I have 10 :lol:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I've always been worried about taking on a new species as you never know what to expect unless someone you know has it. 
What I can tell you is you won't regret it! For me they are the most amazing loving rodent I have ever owned and I'm do glad my OH caved in to my insessant nagging 
The hardest thing for me about rat ownership is putting them away after free range. Life sure does get in the way of ratty play time :lol:


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Thanks,Im 60-40 atm and a bit scared to take the plunge, i think i'll sleep on it and make mind up in morning, shame you cant start with one little baby female.  My friend also says two are easier than one...........


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I did it all wrong, I got the rats knowing little about them although I did have a lot of support, I knew about mice, and hamsters so I wasnt a total rodent newbie, but I soon (with the help of a few knowledgeable people) picked it up. Why dont you go and meet them and see what you think, personally I find them a pleasure to own, the main things to remember are

They need cages, not tanks.
They need a good quality food, whether that is home made or bought.
They cant have shavings or sawdust as substrate.
They need out of cage time every day.

Im trying to think what else I would tell a beginner but I cant think of all the things I was told in the beginning. Im sure others will dive in and offer some gems of wisdom


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Im trying to think what else I would tell a beginner


The addiction! Oh the addiction. You can't just stop at 3 rats, you NEED more rats, MORE!

Some nice veg everyday, very important. Every ratty needs their vegetables


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I know you've been asking a lot of questions about their care around the forum so I'm sure you know everything you need to start you off.
Noone knows everything but there are people on here that can help you out should you get stuck. 
I get nervous Everytime I take on a new one just incase it's not the right thing to do and it always has been. Do it! We're all here to help in the tougher situations but for now enjoy their cute little faces


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I never thought of having rats, but then I went to visit my friend to drop off a cage for her guinea pig, and she invited me in to see her new rat. She was so cuddly and cute and friendly, I held her for a few minutes and was hooked in an instant, so a few weeks later I bought one for myself, then a few weeks after I bought 3 more. I don't intend on being without one again now. Their very addictive. Mine don't get free out time in the house that often, as we have a new sofa and don't want it chewing up, so I need to be free to watch them constantly, but I keep them in the shed anyway so just let them out there for a bit in the evenings whilst I'm feeding everyone.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> then a few weeks after I bought 3 more..


dont you mean months?

to the op, you must watch out for GMR. all rat owners get this and it is easily susceptable. there is only one knowm cure but it dosent work for long.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I never thought of having rats, but then I went to visit my friend to drop off a cage for her guinea pig, and she invited me in to see her new rat. She was so cuddly and cute and friendly, I held her for a few minutes and was hooked in an instant, so a few weeks later I bought one for myself, then a few weeks after I bought 3 more. *I don't intend on being without one again now*. Their very addictive. Mine don't get free out time in the house that often, as we have a new sofa and don't want it chewing up, so I need to be free to watch them constantly, but I keep them in the shed anyway so just let them out there for a bit in the evenings whilst I'm feeding everyone.


Surely you mean at least a _pair_


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Surely you mean at least a _pair_


Oh hun I'm so glad I caught up with you.....I wanted to show you this lovely new book...you could read it to the rats


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Oh hun I'm so glad I caught up with you.....I wanted to show you this lovely new book...you could read it to the rats


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
gutted I need to '_spread myself about_' before I can rep you again


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Oh hun I'm so glad I caught up with you.....I wanted to show you this lovely new book...you could read it to the rats


love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Well i went up to 85-15 % but now im getting tired and worrying about simple things which seem giant size  about having three rats out together, used to hammies one at a time, my old chi girl just ignores them,worrying about suppliments and making sure they have right amount of vegetables as hammies mustnt have too many, worrying bout where to put them when i clean the cages out, hammies go one at a time into a small combi one with dozens of tubes, so perhaps im not ready?............. BUT i have a picture and they are lovely, anyway heres the only picture ive got, you have to look sideways on, they look lovely :001_wub: and the third not pictured is white with red eyes! Lady did say i can go see them. I dont know what to do....... :mad2:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I free range my rats in the bathroom becauase it is 100% safe in there :thumbup: 

You can also free range them on a table/bed as they know not to fall off the sides as long as you don't put something there they can jump down 

I don't f/r mine all at the same time... 10 is a bit many to keep track of even in the bathroom! :lol:


I also have a hamster cage that I stick them in when I do a full clean out.... otherwise I shut the platform off and clean one half of the cage at a time (I have the explorer).


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

sully said:


> Well i went up to 85-15 % but now im getting tired and worrying about simple things which seem giant size  about having three rats out together, used to hammies one at a time, my old chi girl just ignores them,worrying about suppliments and making sure they have right amount of vegetables as hammies mustnt have too many, worrying bout where to put them when i clean the cages out, hammies go in a small combi one with dozens of tubes, so perhaps im not ready?............. BUT i have a picture and they are lovely! Lady said i can go see them. Anyway heres the only picture ive got, you have to look sideways on, they look lovely :001_wub: and the third not pictured is white with red eyes! I dont know what to do....... :mad2:


As already said you can free range in the bathroom or you can let them on your bed so you can keep an eye on them 

I have to say tho that cage isn't a Jenny cage, is that the one coming with them?


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

CRL said:


> to the op, you must watch out for GMR. all rat owners get this and it is easily susceptable. there is only one known cure but it dosent work for long.


Yes i know about GMR, ive had both GMC and GMH!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> As already said you can free range in the bathroom or you can let them on your bed so you can keep an eye on them
> 
> I have to say tho that cage isn't a Jenny cage, is that the one coming with them?


Could it be the Jenny KD?

ETA Quick Google throws up the Furet cage


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> As already said you can free range in the bathroom or you can let them on your bed so you can keep an eye on them
> 
> I have to say tho that cage isn't a Jenny cage, is that the one coming with them?


I ws a bit confused about the cage too, i asked what cage came with them and she said they have a big cage, i then said what was the name of of the cage, ie a jenny or an explorer etc, she replied yes a jenny cage. Then i got that picture, and i was suprised as its not what i thought a jenny was, but thought it looked nice and new and clean but thought it quite small hence my question earlier about the size of a jenny for three rats? Does anyone know what cage it is?

Edited to say i just looked up jenny kd, looks the same apart from the colour with the edges?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

sully said:


> I ws a bit confused about the cage too, i asked what cage came with them and she said they have a big cage, i then said what was the name of of the cage, ie a jenny or an explorer etc, she replied yes a jenny cage. Then i got that picture, and i was suprised as its not what i thought a jenny was, but thought it looked nice and new and clean but thought it quite small hence my question earlier about the size of a jenny for three rats? Does anyone know what cage it is?
> 
> Edited to say i just looked up jenny kd, looks the same apart from the colour with the edges?


It could be actually, I wasn't looking at it side on so thought the wire at the bottom of the pic was the base


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Someone just told me what it was, and i had a look.........its a Ferplast furet plus, now one more decision to make, Goodnight! 
Ferplast Furet Plus Ferret Cage


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Yup, it's a Furet plus. I have one as a spare cage. 

If you kit it out well and the girls get lots of free range time it would be okay. 
Plus, if you're only giving £10, you could keep your eye out for a bigger cage.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Sady i dont think im ready so had to rule with my head not my heart and decline them, maybe in the future when im more knowledgeable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

sully said:


> Sady i dont think im ready so had to rule with my head not my heart and decline them, maybe in the future when im more knowledgeable.


Where abouts are they hun?


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Pm'd you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

sully said:


> Pm'd you.


Answered :lol:


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

pm'd you back


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

B3rnie, you need to clear your in box.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

sully said:


> B3rnie, you need to clear your in box.


Cleared a space


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

*cough* *cough*

Bernie,
Are these going to be fuzzies that you don't get? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

bewitched said:


> *cough* *cough*
> 
> Bernie,
> Are these going to be fuzzies that you don't get? :lol:


We shall see


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I have always thought that rats were adorable but knew nobody who had them or anything about them! When I was 13 I was in a local pet shop and out of the corner of my eye I saw this cream fuzzy thing zoom passed me along a shelf! It kept happening and when I went to pay for the food I was buying I saw what it was. It was a cream(?) hooded rat and she was just running around like a loon having fun! When I stayed still long enough she came and said hello and I fell in love with her!!!!! Her name was lightening. After that i came to love them even more but I wasn't allowed to have any as my dad hates them! Won't even let them in his house in a carry cage! So I went on a hunger strike for a week in protest lol. It didn't work I just made myself I'll lol. But I have finally got my rats and they're as amazing as I thought they would be and more!


----------

